# Filter Sale



## wedge22 (May 5, 2007)

There has got to be some great sales going on but I am having a heck of a time finding any. Please post some great filter deals for Christmas. I am hoping to find an XP3 deal.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I just ordered an xp-3. Best deal I could find online right now is:

http://www.4petsdirect.com/


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=113

But its backordered until the 15th.


----------



## blackhailfire (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.kensfish.com/marinelandcanisterfilters.html

C-360 for $127.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i got my xp2 and xp3 locally from a member on another forum brand new........the xp3 was $100 and the xp2 was $80..............he used to own an LFS........


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pilgrim said:


> I just ordered an xp-3. Best deal I could find online right now is:
> 
> http://www.4petsdirect.com/


 8) That's a great price but you get it even cheaper by using Big Als Price Match policy. (you gotta use the phone). :wink: "T"


----------



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

demillso said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3602&prodid=6139&catid=113
> 
> But its backordered until the 15th.


Thanks for the link demillso, I just ordered the XP3 for $109.99. If you go to their website without using the link it lists for $169.99. I also found a coupon for $10 off orders of $100 for a final cost of $112.98. Not a bad savings. Here's a link to the coupon. 
http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/drs-foster-smith/


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

That is a great deal.


----------



## wedge22 (May 5, 2007)

Anyone have any other xmas sales they have come across - so far we have some good deals.


----------

